# 2x2x2 - July 10 - July 16, 2006



## dougreed (Jul 12, 2006)

1. D' B2 U2 F2 R2 F' D B2 D L B' L2 U' R' D' L F' U' F2 L B D2 R2 U' R
2. F2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 U2 R D2 L D2 B D L' B' D' L U2 B2 D' F2 L2 U'
3. F R F R' B' L2 U' B D2 B' R' D2 L F D L F' L D2 L' B' U' L' F' D'
4. R2 B D R D B' L F' L' D B U2 R2 F' U' B U L2 U2 F2 R' F' U' L2 B
5. L B' L2 B2 L D2 L D2 R2 D' L D2 L2 F' D' B' U' R2 F' U F' D' B R' D2


----------



## Erik (Jul 15, 2006)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 5.147
Times: 5.49, 4.95, (5.55), 5.00, (4.88)


----------

